# Do SPs like to text ?



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

I like texting as a quick method for communication that doesn't require immediate response. It's very convenient as a sort of fire-and-forget sort of thing. I just hate seeing people that text all the damn time.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

First of all, text is a noun, not a verb. =P

Secondly, the text message box on my phone fills up way too fast, and I hate having to keep deleting messages. So I don't use it that much, usually only when I need to ask someone a quick question.

I do like it when I get text messages from hot chicks though. =D


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I text a lot. Text communication is so much preferable to verbal communication.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Fat Bozo said:


> First of all, text is a noun, not a verb. =P


Language evolves quite fast. Facebook used to be a noun, and now people use it as a verb.

"Hey, facebook me tonight."
"Hey, inbox me on facebook please."

Email is also a noun, now people say "email me" all the time. Eh?


----------



## AminDhanani (Jun 2, 2012)

I mostly don't like texting because many people don't say what they mean. They rely on nonverbal cues to get their point across. It causes confusion for me when I read what they say, but they meant an idea that was completely different. On the other hand, it is a good way to be direct and impersonal.


----------



## laikta (May 3, 2012)

I like texting than talking over the phone. Part of the reason is the overly dense population here you dont get much privacy around and texting allows you to think as well as mutitasking.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Wendixy said:


> Language evolves quite fast.


Or is that DE-volves? =P



> Facebook used to be a noun, and now people use it as a verb.
> "Hey, facebook me tonight."
> "Hey, inbox me on facebook please."


Yeah, now that sounds even stupider. Thankfully, I've never actually heard anyone say "facebook me." If I did, I'd be tempted to hit them in the face with a book. =D


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

YES! I mean... I am obsessed with texting my friends.
I once send my best friend "Where are you? Why are you ignoring me?" type of messages 50 times a day... When she checked out her mail, she was shocked. By the way, my best friend is an ENTP and sometimes it's pretty hard for me to communicate with her.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

reckless summer nights said:


> YES! I mean... I am obsessed with texting my friends.
> I once send my best friend "Where are you? Why are you ignoring me?" type of messages 50 times a day...


Wow, that sounds really annoying! I would block you, lol!


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> Wow, that sounds really annoying! I would block you, lol!


Yes... A little annoying.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> Wow, that sounds really annoying! I would block you, lol!


Haha  I couldn't help myself! I thought that she was ignoring me, but it turned out that she was busy preparing for an exam and haven't seen my messages. 
Sometimes I just have too much energy and get very impatient... ESFP thing.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I hate texting unless it is about practical stuff like "See you at 3pm"
Texting the opposite sex gives me a sinking feeling about all the ways my text can be misunderstood.

I do it as little as possible. However I'm also uncomfortable with calling as not seeing a person
I talk to makes it a bit weird.

Perc has improved my texting ability a lot though.


----------

